# Doing A Silver



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

So last night i come home to @Frenzy doing a classic @Silver after dripping all 5 Vape Craving juices to test them out... Lol! 


??

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

And did he serve you coffee whilst you were silvering, I hope?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

I did the same the other day - Melinda is making some nice creations and I am the official taste tester, so yeah, tested 3 different recipies and boom - head spinning, sweats and nausea . Also had to take a little lie down

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

YOU GO @Frenzy !!!!! Whoooo Hoooo!!!! Show them how its done. 

You deserve a real "Doing a Silver metal"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

haha was bad... no coffee no sympathy. Just a comment from @Smokyg "die plek is so vol vapour"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> haha was bad... no coffee no sympathy. Just a comment from @Smokyg "die plek is so vol vapour"


Men! And how did you find the juices?


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> haha was bad... no coffee no sympathy. Just a comment from @Smokyg "die plek is so vol vapour"



Hahahahaha typical!!


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Lol, im oh so sorry... I said drink water as it will help... There was a 2l bottle right there... You can take the horse to the water...... Hehehe ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Lol, im oh so sorry... I said drink water as it will help... There was a 2l bottle right there... You can take the horse to the water...... Hehehe ??



Sooooo insensitive, not a coffee not a little foot massage, not even running water for a bath

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Men! And how did you find the juices?


Very good juices  I will not be testing juices like that again though... I have Daydream in my Kayfun now and tomorrow i will switch to get a proper feel for the juices. Will take it one day at a time haha. Will then share my experience with all of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

I know... No coffee no nothing  took the picture and laughed!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

I request a fine from the Fines Master @Rob Fisher for the insensitivity of @Smokyg towards a @Frenzy, a gold medalist @Silver champion

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

haha aah thank you. My moment of over indulgence got me down exremely quickly. Was about an hour of vaping non stop and I was defeated!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

I think i will sleep at the office tonight....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

Ooooi!!!! To all of you naggers out there! She did it to her self!!! No one helped her! So she is all on her own!
Well done @Smokyg!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> I think i will sleep at the office tonight....



Do you rely think that is a good idea. That's asking for more trouble, not from us but from @Frenzy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Ooooi!!!! To all of you naggers out there! She did it to her self!!! No one helped her! So she is all on her own!
> Well done @Smokyg!



mmmm, are you supporting him ?


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> mmmm, are you supporting him ?


Natuurlik.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Natuurlik.



Good to know, thank you


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

I know I am a male chauvinistic pig

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

I see @Reinhardt and @Smokyg will sleeping at the gautrain station tonight. I aint picking them up!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> I see @Reinhardt and @Smokyg will sleeping at the gautrain station tonight. I aint picking them up!!



Hahahahahah shaim, but you go girl


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Ooooi!!!! To all of you naggers out there! She did it to her self!!! No one helped her! So she is all on her own!
> Well done @Smokyg!


Who's your nagger!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> I see @Reinhardt and @Smokyg will sleeping at the gautrain station tonight. I aint picking them up!!


Aaaa you forget my wife she is just around the corner, and got plenty rooms by my home  @Smokyg you can crash by me man then we can Silver all night long. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Who's your nagger!
> View attachment 5523


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! At least i have something to keep me entertained whilst sleeping on the gautrain bench tonight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Aaaa you forget my wife she is just around the corner, and got plenty rooms by my home  @Smokyg you can crash by me man then we can Silver all night long. Hehe


 haha good luck trying to wake him up the next morning!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

@Frenzy 

Its time to organize girl... time to organize

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! At least i have something to keep me entertained whilst sleeping on the gautrain bench tonight


 Coldness!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Aaaa you forget my wife she is just around the corner, and got plenty rooms by my home  @Smokyg you can crash by me man then we can Silver all night long. Hehe


Yeah that is true!! I no need to sleep at station.... Bwahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> haha good luck trying to wake him up the next morning!!


Some water should do the trick, and my almost one year old screaming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Some water should do the trick, and my almost one year old screaming


 haha @Smokyg still want to sleep there? hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> haha @Smokyg still want to sleep there? hehe


I have Pioneer Headphones, no baby screaming for me, just electro house and dubstep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> I have Pioneer Headphones, no baby screaming for me, just electro house and dubstep!


 bye bye headphones once the water comes!!


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> bye bye headphones once the water comes!!


Nee


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Nee


 YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS hehe


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

DOMESTIC VIOLENCE - VAPE STYLE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Ill upload the picture of our blue eyes tomorrow morning  Look out for the thread "Forum related violence"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Should've said DOMESTIC VIOLENCE VAPE STYLE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

johan said:


> Should've said DOMESTIC VIOLENCE VAPE STYLE


 We will be sword fighting with our vapes haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Wow @Frenzy, shame man, that must have spoilt your juice tasting
I jnow the feeling 
The photo is classic though. One for the record books

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Wow, I disappear for a wile and you guys want to boks each other hahahahaha


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow, I disappear for a wile and you guys want to boks each other hahahahaha


Hahaha, we always boks, as im from Boksburg, but none the less, you can come rev the fight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Frenzy, shame man, that must have spoilt your juice tasting
> I jnow the feeling
> The photo is classic though. One for the record books


 Yeah had a bit too much  much better today  will be doing a proper review on the juices soon


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Hahaha, we always boks, as im from Boksburg, but none the less, you can come rev the fight!


 I'm from Benoni so I will beat your ass hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Hahaha, we always boks, as im from Boksburg, but none the less, you can come rev the fight!



will I at least get some coffee for the reving


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> will I at least get some coffee for the reving


 Once you taste our coffee there is no going back!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> will I at least get some coffee for the reving


Oh yes, our coffee is the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

You guys, BIG Shssssss... i'm form brakpan


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> will I at least get some coffee for the reving


Oh yes, our coffee is the best! 


Frenzy said:


> I'm from Benoni so I will beat your ass hehe


Hahaha! You can try!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> You guys, BIG Shssssss... i'm form brakpan


And you announce that publicly???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> And you announce that publicly???



hay I said Shssssss!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Oh yes, our coffee is the best!
> 
> Hahaha! You can try!


 I beat you all the time..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> You guys, BIG Shssssss... i'm form brakpan


 Nooo..... hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> Nooo..... hehe



Jip


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip


 Its ok we have friends from there, they are nice people as long as you keep them on a leash. haha just kidding

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> Its ok we have friends from there, they are nice people as long as you keep them on a leash. haha just kidding



Hahahahaha, um we still have family and friends there, remember me and Jaco grue up in the same town... 
so i'm not the only one from there


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha, um we still have family and friends there, remember me and Jaco grue up in the same town...
> so i'm not the only one from there


 Its ok we won't tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> Its ok we won't tell



hahaha ag thank you soo much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

<--------------- Why do I feel like this should say Registered Dealer instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> <--------------- Why do I feel like this should say Registered Dealer instead.


It should in deed


----------

